# jig making



## mathius81 (31 Jul 2010)

where can i buy T - Track from in the uk?


----------



## CNC Paul (31 Jul 2010)

Welcome Mathius,

Try http://www.axminster.co.uk/kreg-kreg-mi ... rod791312/


----------



## MickCheese (31 Jul 2010)

I think Rutlands has T track on special offer at present.

Mick


----------

